# Love My Switches Gorva 1590BB



## chongmagic (Jan 29, 2020)

I know it isn't a PedalPCB build, but if you are looking for a super nice 1590bb enclosure, these Gorva's are awesome. Guitar PCB Mini Me with cap mod inside. The drill holes are nicely countersunk in the back too and the powder coat is tough as nails.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 29, 2020)

Cool, I'll look into those.  What can you tell us about the Proto-Tone Deluxe board?  Looks like a rotary switch surrounded by perf board for rolling your own circuit.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 29, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Cool, I'll look into those.  What can you tell us about the Proto-Tone Deluxe board?  Looks like a rotary switch surrounded by perf board for rolling your own circuit.



Basically it allows you to used a rotary switch to change the capacitance from 47p, 220p, 330p, and 470p. The original value is 150p if I recall correctly. It gives you more of a crazy flanger like tone as you turn up the depth and rate.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 29, 2020)

That must be the timing cap for the clock oscillator.  Cool.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 29, 2020)

Yep you are right, nice little mod. I have really gotten into trying different chorus circuits lately.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 29, 2020)

You can get the same, but less neat, result using a rotary switch by soldering the caps between the different poles on the switch.  As noted, they are connected in series.


----------



## Mir9 (Jan 29, 2020)

I also built the MiniMe but had to mod the output stage as it wasn't quite at unity. I've heard some vintage models had the same problem.

I then did the easy vibrato mod which sounds good, but also changed the level , as you would expect. I was looking into the cap mod, but I'll have to settle for a 3 way toggle in my case. Which cap positions do you like? Do you find the lower ones useful?  I'm not looking for extreme "seasickness".

Zgrav, it sounds like you're referring to what Chongmagic posted? How about this, from the Tonepad version?


----------



## zgrav (Jan 29, 2020)

That diagram is interesting, because it is combining the capacitors in series and parallel to get values you probably could not easily get if you were just adding the capacitors in series.  But you could also just put the capacitors between the poles on the rotary switch so that they are in series and the value is just the total of the values of the capacitors in that group.  It would be similar to the diagram above if you removed the connection between C1 and C2.   Or -- if you wanted more options -- put a toggle on/off switch between C1 and C2. 
https://www.allaboutcircuits.com/textbook/direct-current/chpt-13/series-and-parallel-capacitors/


----------



## Barry (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice build !


----------

